# Suche gute Koihändler nähe Düsseldorf/Köln



## fiseloer (19. Juni 2015)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

da ich mir gerne noch 2-3 Koi zulegen möchte, suche ich seriöse Koihändler im Raum Düsseldorf/Köln.
Könnt Ihr mir da jemanden empfehlen?

Liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (2. Sep. 2015)

Kann koi13.de in Kerpen empfehlen. Ist aber eine Ecke zu fahren. ;-)


----------



## pema (2. Sep. 2015)

Gartenteich Braun in Bochum fällt mir dazu ein.
Ist zwar nicht direkt um die Ecke, aber die haben eine große Auswahl und ein wunderschönes Schaubecken mit Riesenkoi  (für mich jedenfalls)darin.
Und so weit ist Düsseldorf auch nicht weg.
Leider wird die Homepage gerade überarbeitet...aber du wolltest sicherlich auch nicht per I-Net bestellen.
petra


----------



## fiseloer (2. Sep. 2015)

Danke für Eure Empfehlungen.
Bin inzwischen bei Dirk Ottlik gelandet.
Gruß Klaus


----------

